# what to play



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

mhm i don't know what to play actually bored of games at the moment lol


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Knock one out?


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Knock one out?


lmao shocking behaviour there :detailer::detailer:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

DJ X-Ray said:


> :lol:


wash your mouth out with some soap and sit on the naughty step hahahaha


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Bachelor's bedroom if ever I had seen one.


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Worst "look at all my consoles' thread ever.


There isn't much out for the XBO which i have at the moment, Next few months should pick up though as there are a few games due that I've been waiting patiently for.


Shame RB6:Siege and The Division still don't have release dates, Hopefully they live up to the hype.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Dragons Dogma? Final Fantasy? Depends what you like really.


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

Kerr said:


> Bachelor's bedroom if ever I had seen one.


nothing wrong with haven a choice :thumb: lol


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

like the look of that 1886 game but has mixed reviews


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Clean ocd said:


> like the look of that 1886 game but has mixed reviews


I traded it in the following morning, Beautiful looking game but so boring to play, it's riddled with long cut sceans with a little bit of walking around and shooting and then more long cut sceans and quick time events, really boring. save your cash.


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I traded it in the following morning, Beautiful looking game but so boring to play, it's riddled with long cut sceans with a little bit of walking around and shooting and then more long cut sceans and quick time events, really boring. save your cash.


thanks dude guess just watch films till new resident evil revelations 2 is out


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Played a lot of Far Cry 4 on the pc in the run up to Christmas and now having a play with the map editor. ( until Spring finally arrives, then I will drop it like a hot potato and then its off out to play with the car LOL )


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

GleemSpray said:


> Played a lot of Far Cry 4 on the pc in the run up to Christmas and now having a play with the map editor. ( until Spring finally arrives, then I will drop it like a hot potato and then its off out to play with the car LOL )


Yeah got that for Xbox one. It is a good game.


----------



## shaun1982 (Feb 21, 2015)

What about horizon 2? Good old hoon about


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Just started alien isolation on ps4 liking it a lot, too be honest wasn't expecting much but it's reaaplly good it's got that old style ps2 story mode feel about it when consoles weren't swamped with the online side of things


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

Megs Lad said:


> Just started alien isolation on ps4 liking it a lot, too be honest wasn't expecting much but it's reaaplly good it's got that old style ps2 story mode feel about it when consoles weren't swamped with the online side of things


yeah great game , do you play it with the mic if make any sudden noise it attracts the alien brilliant


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Clean ocd said:


> yeah great game , do you play it with the mic if make any sudden noise it attracts the alien brilliant


Yeh mate it's normally the other half attracting the alien lol she thinks I'm mad when I tell her to be quiet while I sneak past the beast ha ha but yeh it's been collecting dust since Christmas banged it on other day and I'm really liking it so far


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Played the metro redux bundle? Loved it on 360 and the remakes are great 

Can't wait for star wars and the division but both gonna be ages


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

Clancy said:


> Played the metro redux bundle? Loved it on 360 and the remakes are great
> 
> Can't wait for star wars and the division but both gonna be ages


they are good games done the 2 of them on the xbox one


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Last of us remastered ?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Megs Lad said:


> Last of us remastered ?


Played it, brilliant game 👍


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Played it, brilliant game 👍


third that awesome game


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Just started the evil within ps4 struggling to find the courage to get back on it lol pretty creepy game


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Megs Lad said:


> Just started the evil within ps4 struggling to find the courage to get back on it lol pretty creepy game


Love that game, one of the best new games that's been out for a long time


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeh been great so far mate I like the character and weapon upgrades I wasn't expecting that:thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Atari.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Megs Lad said:


> Yeh been great so far mate I like the character and weapon upgrades I wasn't expecting that:thumb:


Yeah it's good fun, nearly finished my second play through, story is really good all the way through too even though it is a bit of a mind ****

Not looking forward to the hardest difficulty, one hit death lol


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Ocd I'd imagine you've played them all, but there is about 5 games on offer in the X box store atm. Like tomb raider, dragon age and a few others


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

Clancy said:


> Ocd I'd imagine you've played them all, but there is about 5 games on offer in the X box store atm. Like tomb raider, dragon age and a few others


got them lol just counted i have 95 xbox one games :O sado i know lol


----------

